# Sticky  Any Beekeeping Podcasts?



## onthekeg (Sep 19, 2011)

I spend lots of time on the road, and have been listening to podcasts quite a bit. I cancelled my Sirius radio and wanted to know if anyone knows of any entertaining beekeeping podcasts?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I believe you'll find some podcasts on Brushy Mountain's website.


----------



## Tim Bates (Mar 13, 2012)

somdbeekeeper.com has several interviews with Michael Bush, John Seaborn, FatBeeMan and a lot more but that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Costa Rica Bee (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are some 3 podcasts I subscribe to:

The Barefoot Beekeeper http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-barefoot-beekeeper/id354105540 
The Beekeeper's Corner Podcast http://www.bkcorner.org/
Studio Bee Live http://www.honeybeesonline.com/studiobeelive.html


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi,

We have a new beekeeping podcast, its the kiwimana buzz... We have just released our ninth show.

Search for us in iTunes or sticher radio.

This is the RSS feed to use in your Pod Catcher software:-
http://feeds.feedburner.com/kiwimanabuzz

Our web site is kiwimana.co.nz

Thanks...Gary


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

KiwiMana said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a new beekeeping podcast, its the kiwimana buzz... We have just released our ninth show.
> 
> ...


Just an update our podcasts feed is now *http://kiwimanabuzz.co.nz/rss*


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

This topic might need to become a sticky, for reference material.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Yep a Sticky would be a great idea, here are the current active podcasts we listen to about Beekeeping:-

BK Corner - Kevins great podcast from New Jersey

The BareFoot Beekeeper - Phils podcast about Top Bar and Natural Beekeeping from England

Bubbatanicals - Brian Discusses Beekeeper and other topics as well

There are others but these are not currently active, Do you know of any other please add then to this sticky.

Cheer...Gary


----------



## tmawildlife (Jul 20, 2013)

wildlife pro network has a bunch of great podcasts. They are the ones that really got me interested in bees.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi All,

Discovered a new one yesterday:-

*Hive Talk with Jon Zawislak and David Burns*
A new weekly podcast that started in October 2013. It's a call in Radio type show. Join EAS certified master beekeepers Jon Zawislak and David Burns as they spend 30 minutes having fun talking about honey bees and answering your questions.

The show has some great content and looks very promising.

Web Page
RSS Feed

Check it out, only two episodes so far...Gary


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I have made a list of all the current Free Beekeeping podcast (that I know about).

Do you know of any others that have had new content in the last three months, I didn't include ones that had stop producing content.

Please reply if we have missed any other ones off the list, I will do my best keep this list current with all the Beekeeping podcast.

Here is the list
Top Free Beekeeping Podcasts

Thanks...Gary


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Guys and maybe Gals 

We have updated our list of Free Beekeeping podcasts, we have two news ones!!! One for Oregon and a new one from Canada.

We keep this list updated with new podcasts, so if you know of any others please comments on this thread.

The list can found HERE

Thanks...Gary


----------



## jeffott (Apr 14, 2017)

If you are still looking for beekeeping podcasts, listen to beekeepingtodaypodcast.com. Host by myself and Kim Flottum (Bee Culture). We are starting our second season and have over 30 different podcasts (over 30 hours!) of information and interviews.

It is also available on Apple Podcasts, Google Play, Stitcher and everywhere podcasts are streamed!

- Jeff


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's my favorite, from Oregon State University:
http://blogs.oregonstate.edu/pollinationpodcast/


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

https://www.norfolk-honey.co.uk/podcast

Beekeeping - Short and Sweet By Stewart Spinks

A Beekeeping podcast for the inquisitive beekeeper with a short attention span! A beekeeper, in fact, Just like me!


----------



## VenusMinerva (Mar 12, 2017)

Beekeeping at 5 Apple Farm

Chock full of info (not fluff). She recently started a bee school on her podcast but also has interviews with Megan Milbrath, Cory Stevens, Tina Sebestyen etc and reads some really interesting articles that she dissects. Great voice for podcasting too.

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/beekeeping-at-five-apple-farm-podcast/id1453731151


----------



## BlueRidgeBee (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the shoutout VenusMinerva! 

Beekeeper Confidential has a great recent episode on using mechanical drones to locate DCAs 
https://beekeeperconfidential.podbean.com/e/julia-mahood-map-my-dca/

And I’m pleased with this recent episode of Beekeeping at Five Apple Farm, an interview with queen breeder Cory Stevens of Missouri:
https://fiveapple.podbean.com/e/interview-with-queen-breeder-cory-stevens-57/

Beekeepers Corner has new episodes up after a long hiatus. The Well Managed Hive has several episodes and is by the NC State inspector Lewis Cauble. 
https://thewellmanagedhive.podbean.com/

Also, great new research based podcast out of U of FL called Two Bees in a Podcast:
https://www.podbean.com/podcast-detail/xgr2t-b2e86/Two-Bees-in-a-Podcast

All these can also be found on most major podcast apps/players. 

Enjoy! 
Leigh




VenusMinerva said:


> Beekeeping at 5 Apple Farm
> 
> Chock full of info (not fluff). She recently started a bee school on her podcast but also has interviews with Megan Milbrath, Cory Stevens, Tina Sebestyen etc and reads some really interesting articles that she dissects. Great voice for podcasting too.
> 
> https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/beekeeping-at-five-apple-farm-podcast/id1453731151


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I really enjoy your podcast Leigh. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## benny_and_the_jets (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a podcast for you all to try, although I am a little bias. Its called 'Honey, I'm Home' and is all about beekeeping for the beginners and beekeepers to be. It is a project a friend of mine and I have been working on and have just loved making it. We are about to record the second set of interviews that will round out our first season, some with some big name beekeepers here in Australia so be sure to like and subscribe if you want to hear these eps when they are release.

Listen on Apple Podcasts: [url]https://bit.ly/honeyihpod [/URL]
For Android users try Spotify: https://bit.ly/honeyimhomepod  

Always keen for feedback. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

benny_and_the_jets said:


> I have a podcast for you all to try, although I am a little bias. Its called 'Honey, I'm Home' and is all about beekeeping for the beginners and beekeepers to be. It is a project a friend of mine and I have been working on and have just loved making it. We are about to record the second set of interviews that will round out our first season, some with some big name beekeepers here in Australia so be sure to like and subscribe if you want to hear these eps when they are release.
> 
> Listen on Apple Podcasts: [url]https://bit.ly/honeyihpod [/URL]
> For Android users try Spotify: https://bit.ly/honeyimhomepod
> ...


Subbed, I'll give it a listen.


----------



## benny_and_the_jets (Jan 31, 2016)

Bee Arthur said:


> Subbed, I'll give it a listen.


Thanks Bee Arthur. Hope you enjoy it, the ad humour is a little punny


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bee Obscura with Kim Flottum & Jim Tew has become my recent favorite.









Honey Bee Obscura Podcast


Short, in-depth review of all things honey bees with hosts, Kim Flottum and Jim Tew




www.honeybeeobscura.com


----------



## Deens Bees (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm a traveling electrician and haven't listened to a single song since I started beekeeping haha.
The beekeepers corner
beekeeping at five apple farms
the contrary beekeepers
honey bee obscura
beekeeping short and sweet
beekeeping today
I'll get killed for this one but, treatment free beekeeping


----------

